# Quality question



## Boomer (Sep 20, 2004)

I bought a new top of the line Craftsman GT back in 1996-97. It's a 21hp Kohler, 46in deck, hydro. My question is how much has the quality improved in the last 8 years. My tractor has given me nothing but problems since I've owned it. Eats about 2 drive belts per season, deck has always cut weird, engine runs rough a great deal of the time. I've noticed like on JD, CC, Husk that the drive belts run in a single direction vs. the twists and turn on my CM. To me this seems like a much better set up and was wondering if the new CM use this belt system? I mow around 2 acres. While not quite over the hill just yet I plan to make my next purchase my last. Suggestions on possible models? I use it for mowing only. I have a regular 4x4 tractor for the big stuff.


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

Boomer,

You pose an intereseting question. It seems to me that the unit you have was manufacturered was a different company. Does anyone know when AYP started producing the Sears GT tractors?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The best way to find out is a trip to Sears. But I also would include the JD dealer or Home Depot, A Cub Cadet dealer or Lowes, I had the same problems with my Craftsman lawn tractor with parts breaking, axles not taking up the moderatly rough yard I have and deck hanger brackets breaking. I ended up buying a JD L-120 and have had 1 minor breakdown in the first 2 seasons of use (a deck belt breaking at the manufactors recommended replacement time 100 hours). Do lots of shopping for the best buy for your use.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Heck from about ther mid nineties quality on most everything has gone downhill. At one time it used to be Quality goes in before the name goes on, now its more like "Quality comes out before we take it off the drawing board"


----------

